# what would you sub in, if you could not get SLSA powder



## tincanac (May 21, 2010)

H-E-L-P - I desperately need to find a supplier of SLSA in South Africa OR 
I need your help finding a suitable, high foaming substitute for it - to make bubble bars.  

I just read an article about SLES as opposed to the older, cruder SLS. Would you recommend subbing in SLES instead of SLSA? Its not that I dont want to use SLSA, I just cant find it here in South Africa and I am trying to find a suitable alternative. I want something that has superior foaming potential. 
I am pulling my hair out with this one. 

Any help on this?


----------



## flowerpower (May 22, 2010)

SLSA is a good choice for bubble bars because it comes in a fine powder form, hence the bubble factor.

I'm not too familiar with SLES as I don't use it myself, but if it's in a powder form, I don't see why you can't use it for bubble bars.


----------

